# Neap tide/full moon



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I think I'm gonna try tonight to stick something....will post in the am how I do.If anyone wants to ride along Pm me.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm headin out the door now,if ya wanna ride meet me at 3mile bridge south west end ramp,take me bout 2 hours to get there.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish I could go but I am recovering from a recent surgery and am out of commission until mid-April. As far as the neap tide, I have never had great luck but that doesn't stop me from going. The full moon just makes you be on your game because they tend to be a little skittish. Good luck and don't forget to post a reposrt and pictures.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Just got in a few minutes ago,very tired.
Flounder 0
Sheephead 2
Mullet 1
Was it worth 90 bucks in fuel...hell no,but it was fun.Oh and I busted my prop...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Neap Tides are a pretty much waste of time....Throw in Full Moon.....

Stay home and cuddle with Momma.

My experience, when it is Full Moon.

Depending on the day and how the moon is in the sky.....

The higher the Moon gets in the sky....The brighter it is shining down.

When that happens the fish can get REAL skid dish and spook. Prior to that in a night it may not be so bad.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I didnt even see tracks...and very little bait of any kind...I'm going to wait about a month or so before I go again,lil birdie told me the crappie are bitting good up on gant lake...


----------

